# B-17 Fuddy Duddy has been sold!



## A6M3 (Dec 23, 2005)

So I hear the B-17 "Fuddy Duddy" has been sold to a Mr. Lyons. It will be based at John Wayne Airport (KSNA) here in California along with his B-25 and A-26.

Eric


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thats great! I cant wait for him to start flying it around here over OC


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow! I know that the EAA had it on loan when Aluminum Overcast had it's incident. I didn't realize that it was up for sale. Interesting, as the plane was turned into a transport for a while and both Ike and MacArthur have flown in it at different times.


----------



## A6M3 (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, it was for sale on Courtesy Aircraft for something like 3.5 million.

The ad is still on the website.
http://www.courtesyaircraft.com/

Eric


----------



## A6M3 (Dec 24, 2005)

They have an article on the sale of Fuddy Duddy on the National Warplane Museums website.

http://www.warplane.org/

Eric


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2005)

You seem to browse Courtesy Aircraft a lot. Are you in the market for a warbird?


----------



## mastadson (Dec 31, 2005)

Congrats on getting our baby. I have flown on her and it is a great ride. I was just wondering if there is a website where we will be able to view Mr. Lyons collection. We would love to be able to keep up on news events concerning her. She will be sorely missed.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2005)

Im trying to get some pics of her at OC airport.

My neighbor across the street works in the tower there, and she says her colleague took pics of it as it came into land.

Once I have the pics, I will post them for all to see.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

Cool looking foward to it.


----------

